# Carolus Luython music should be re-investigated and herald has a great composer!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you heard this composer on prestigieous label supraphon or somewhere else cameo, this composer spark an interrested as he seem to be able for dexterity between organ playing and flemish polyphony at is peak perhaps so perhaps not time will tell, so purchased all you can find of Luython's work organ(keyboard music) or vocal like i.e ceasar vive! this is a great released and i have some organ work digital yah!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes Caesar Vive is fabulous, a really fabulous find. Well done.









Fraternitas Litteratorum are four voices and OVPP sounds good to me in this. I'm not sure the organ as accompaniment does much for the music though, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Yes Caesar Vive is fabulous, a really fabulous find. Well done.
> 
> View attachment 115746
> 
> ...


There is a real good album of Luithon skill Hassler Luyton Hassler,from 1990 form a slavic dude Jaroslav Tuma on some label i need magnifiant glass to see, but listen to this one as well billed as charles Luyton not carolus luython, same guys different spelling obviouesly, he sound baroque before it's time.


----------

